# Violin Concertos - 5 Favorites



## ChamberNut

Here's the place to list your 5 favorite Violin Concertos.

 

My personal favorites (in order):

1 - Beethoven Violin Concerto

2 - Brahms Violin Concerto

3 - Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

4 - Brahms Double Concerto for Violin and Cello (okay, I'm cheating a bit )

5 - Mozart Violin Concerto # 3


----------



## Don

My five are:

Beethoven
Brahms
Miaskovsky
Weinberg
Mozart's 5th


----------



## opus67

Not really my favourite (sub)genre.


----------



## Luximus

1. Sibelius
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Brahms
4. mendelsshon
5. carmen fantasy (sarasate edition)(i know it's cheating, but I have yet to listen to beethoven's. and although it is called Carmen Fantasy, it *is* a violin concerto)


----------



## oisfetz

Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Goldmark
Lalo S.S.
Taktakishvili first


----------



## MungoPark

*My love goes out to*

Paganini nos 1 and 2
Mendelssohn
Mozart no. 3
Brahms


----------



## Lisztfreak

Mendelssohn
Nielsen
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Elgar


----------



## Handel

1) Mendelssohn Violin concerto
2) Handel Concerto grosso op. 6 no 10
3) Handel Concerto grosso op. 6 no 7
4) Mozart Violin concerto #4
5) Vivaldi Concerto violin concerto op.3 no 11.


----------



## Manuel

Luximus said:


> and although it is called Carmen Fantasy, it *is* a violin concerto)


Not really. Its name is quite descriptive and efficiently describes the genre of the piece: a fantasy for violin and orchestra, on themes extracted from an opera.
You may say it's a _concertante_ for violin and orchestra (or piano too, but that's not relevant), but even then you wouldn't be completely accurate.
I know we can't actually define a violin concerto as a three movement work (being them moderately fast, a slow one, and a faster final one), but we can be sure a concert fantasy doesn't really qualify.

I can list five, but there are so many interesting there, that I can not assure this really reflects my preferences.

1. Brahms
2. Shostakovich's 1st
3. Mozart's 5th
4. Sibelius (the standard version, not the original)
5. Saint-Saens' third. (Only by Perlman and Barenboim. Eventually Francescatti, but his recording is not complete, and this is enough to discard him).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I feel so prosaic: I'm going to list some of the "usual suspects:"

*Brahms*- sweeping the boards so far
*Tchaikovsky*
*Bruch*- no support for Bruch so far. Interesting. 
*Sibelius*- appreciated it more as I matured
*Prokofiev 1*- when teamwork is in evidence, it comes off a treat. Is _this_ why Heifetz didn't incorporate it into his repertoire?


----------



## Manuel

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Prokofiev 1*- when teamwork is in evidence, it comes off a treat. Is _this_ why Heifetz didn't incorporate it into his repertoire?


I thought it was because Szigeti already had the concerto for himself. However, when it comes to reflection, Heifetz hijacked Glazunov from Milstein; so I don't think the concept of stealing material really forbade him.


----------



## Guest

I'm with Opus67. My question when I first read the post title was "are there five good ones?"

I'm only half kidding.

I can think of only two, off-hand, that are truly wonderful pieces of music, regardless of (sub)genre, and that's Bartok's 2nd and Ligeti's. I know Janacek's, but I only like it because it uses bits from _House of the Dead._

Maybe you just have to be Hungarian...?

I have heard Beethoven's played by a girl from Asia somewhere that was a pretty spectacular performance. Can't remember her name, sadly. (And "Asia" covers a lot of territory, so that's no help.)

Just think if Helmut Lachenmann were to write a violin concerto. Whew. Now that would be something to write home about. And if you were home, you could go away, and then write.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Luximus said:


> 1. Sibelius


*Luximus*, I must congratulate you for having the courage and conviction to put this concerto above the big romantic ones that you list lower. As a Sibelius fan, I can appreciate this feeling but as a _musician_, I place Brahms and Beethoven above this one.

So here is my list, for one time in my life in order:

Brahms
Beethoven
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Mendelssohn
If you dare to discuss Sibelius' concerto's place among other violin concertos in another forum, click here:

Sibelius' Concerto among other Concertos


----------



## opus67

some guy said:


> I'm with Opus67. My question when I first read the post title was "are there five good ones?"


I was just kidding about that. Violin concerti are my |favourite|. 

Tchaikovsky 
Beethoven

Those are my top two. I'm sure Mendelssohn would be in there, too. I should listen to the others more to complete the list.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> I was just kidding about that. Violin concerti are my |favourite|.


That's what I thought


----------



## Morigan

My list would be just like Kurkikohtaus's ... with a few shifts in the order.

I love many, many classical period and baroque concerti, but I think they can't stand comparison with these titanesque romantic masterpieces...


----------



## opus67

Morigan said:


> I love many, many classical period and baroque concerti, but I think they can't stand comparison with these titanesque romantic masterpieces...


Ditto that.


----------



## Kesiak

well, my list:
1. Tchaikovsky
2. Sibelius
3. Prokofiev 2nd
4. Mendelssohn
5. Shostakovich 1st or 2nd


----------



## Keemun

1. Tchaikovsky 
2. Brahms 
3. Dvorak 
4. Bruch (No. 1)
5. Sibelius


----------



## Handel

I see I am one of the few who likes baroque and classical music here


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Keemun said:


> 4. Bruch (No. 1)


Interesting... can you elaborate on why you put this piece ahead of Mendelssohn?


----------



## Keemun

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Interesting... can you elaborate on why you put this piece ahead of Mendelssohn?


To be honest, I'm not really sure why I prefer Bruch No. 1. It's just one of those things.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Brahms*- sweeping the boards so far
> *Tchaikovsky*
> *Bruch*- no support for Bruch so far. Interesting.
> *Sibelius*- appreciated it more as I matured
> *Prokofiev 1*





Keemun said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky
> 2. Brahms
> 3. Dvorak
> 4. Bruch (No. 1)
> 5. Sibelius


 Strike up the Suppe' overture, reinforcements have arrived


----------



## Edward Elgar

For me it has to be:

1) Bach's Double - A fugue to start this concerto! How awesome!
2) Brahms - Absolute bliss, an epic masterpiece.
3) Elgar - So soulful, exactly what I imagine Elgar's personality to be like.
4) Mendelssohn - Very tuneful, I like tunes!
5) Sibelius - Oooh yeah!


----------



## Guest

Oh spit. And here I thought I'd found a fellow violin concerto not liking all that much person.

In a manner of speaking.

I've not been able to think of any others than Bartok and Ligeti, either.

Surely I'm wrong about this.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1) Of the people who enumerated 5 concertos, Brahms was listed on 10 of 13, a whopping 77%! This is domination of the kind that we almost never see in such tallies. If someone asked us what Brahms' _Magnum Opus_ was, I don't know if it would have crossed many of our minds to say "the Violin Concerto," but we really could make a case for it, couldn't we?!

2) Inspired by Maestro K's trademark dialectic with Keemun, I repaired to the test-den to re-audition Bruch 1, followed by Mendelssohn. I didn't change my mind, but I did (re?)discover that one of Mendelssohn's melodic themes (in movement 1) was used in virtual quotation by Arthur Sullivan in the conclusion of Act I of _The Mikado_.


----------



## Manuel

> 1) Of the people who enumerated 5 concertos, Brahms was listed on 10 of 13, a whopping *77*%


And his violin concerto is his Op. 77. If I believed in numerology I would think we have something interesting here.



> If someone asked us what Brahms' Magnum Opus was, I don't know if it would have crossed many of our minds to say "the Violin Concerto," but we really could make a case for it, couldn't we?!


I would say his second piano concerto.


----------



## Morigan

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I didn't change my mind, but I did (re?)discover that one of Mendelssohn's melodic themes (in movement 1) was used in virtual quotation by Arthur Sullivan in the conclusion of Act I of _The Mikado_.


Really? I'm familiar with both works and I have never noticed!

*starts changing the playlist on his iPod* I _must_ notice it. *_*


----------



## Leporello87

Manuel said:


> And his violin concerto is his Op. 77. If I believed in numerology I would think we have something interesting here.


Great minds think alike -- this was the very first thing that popped into my head as well, when I heard the 77%  I don't believe I submitted a list in this thread, but had I done so, I would've had Brahms on the list too, and then we'd be above 77%. Sad, but true 



Morigan said:


> Really? I'm familiar with both works and I have never noticed!
> 
> *starts changing the playlist on his iPod* I _must_ notice it. *_


If you change your playlist, that means you'll actually have to listen to the Mikado! You don't want to do that, do you...?


----------



## Manuel

> I don't believe I submitted a list in this thread, but had I done so, I would've had Brahms on the list too, and then we'd be above 77%.


But I can bribe a mod* to have this thread closed before you do that.

*Is there any mod in this forum?


----------



## Morigan

Leporello87 said:


> If you change your playlist, that means you'll actually have to listen to the Mikado! You don't want to do that, do you...?


While I usually have good taste, I happen to be a fan of G&S topsy-turvy nonsense and catchy tunes. Laugh as you will!

I actually know the Major General's song from _Pirates_ by heart; you should see me signing that on my way to work!


----------



## Leporello87

Manuel said:


> But I can bribe a mod


Since you don't believe in numerology, you wouldn't do that... would you??


----------



## Manuel

I don't believe in mods either.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Morigan said:


> Really? I'm familiar with both works and I have never noticed!
> 
> *starts changing the playlist on his iPod* I _must_ notice it. *_*


Any success yet? Here's some friendly guidance: in _The Mikado_, find the tune that's carried by the Yum-Yum statement/Nanki-Poo response- "We do not heed their dismal sound/For joy reigns everywhere around." This tune is repeated by orchestra and chorus, and then is carried by orchestra alone shortly before curtain-fall. These 3 iterations should easily fix it in anyone's mind.

Now, head back to movement 1 of the Mendelssohn, shortly after the credenza. A tune enters on winds not long after the end of the credenza (on my recording, it's @ 10:10 of a 13:50 first movement). That sequence of notes is then repeated by the soloist. It's not the first time the line enters the concerto (it's present as a "sub-line" earlier), but it comes to the fore in this passage.

It's interesting that Sullivan (the "borrower") gives the phrase a position of greater prominence than Mendelssohn, the creator. It reminds me of a statement Brahms is supposed to have made, concerning Dvorak..."I should be glad if something occurred to me as a main idea- that occurs to Dvorak only by the way."


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Hi!

The most voters here seem to like the great kitschy romantic concertos (Mendelssohn, Bruch,Tschaikowsky,...)  

My short list:
J.S. Bach (choose one or two out of BWV 1041,1042,1043,1052)
Mozart (choose one or two out of KV 216,218,219)
Beethoven
Brahms

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## opus67

BWV 1041...love that first movement.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Hi, Handel!



Handel said:


> 1) Mendelssohn Violin concerto
> 2) Handel Concerto grosso op. 6 no 10
> 3) Handel Concerto grosso op. 6 no 7
> 4) Mozart Violin concerto #4
> 5) Vivaldi Concerto violin concerto op.3 no 11.


Why do you treat the concerti grossi like solo concerti?
To my knowledge the form of concerto grosso is not the one of a solo concerto (at least in theory), even if the Concertino group only consists of two violins (in op. 6 there's also a cello). 

And I see that even great Haydn-fans won't nominate his violin concertos... 

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Manuel

> And I see that even great Haydn-fans won't nominate his violin concertos...


Which reveals they are not only great Haydn fans, but also wise people.


----------



## Morigan

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Any success yet? Here's some friendly guidance: in _The Mikado_, find the tune that's carried by the Yum-Yum statement/Nanki-Poo response- "We do not heed their dismal sound/For joy reigns everywhere around." This tune is repeated by orchestra and chorus, and then is carried by orchestra alone shortly before curtain-fall. These 3 iterations should easily fix it in anyone's mind.
> 
> Now, head back to movement 1 of the Mendelssohn, shortly after the credenza. A tune enters on winds not long after the end of the credenza (on my recording, it's @ 10:10 of a 13:50 first movement). That sequence of notes is then repeated by the soloist. It's not the first time the line enters the concerto (it's present as a "sub-line" earlier), but it comes to the fore in this passage.
> 
> It's interesting that Sullivan (the "borrower") gives the phrase a position of greater prominence than Mendelssohn, the creator. It reminds me of a statement Brahms is supposed to have made, concerning Dvorak..."I should be glad if something occurred to me as a main idea- that occurs to Dvorak only by the way."


Thanks for the guidance! It came to my mind just by reading ""We do not heed their dismal sound/For joy reigns everywhere around." I really had never noticed before. It's kind of subtle though.

This happens to me very often. I notice things like that and it stays in my head forever. Then, when I tell people about it, they're like "uh... yeah maybe? I don't really hear that".


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Morigan said:


> This happens to me very often. I notice things like that and it stays in my head forever. Then, when I tell people about it, they're like "uh... yeah maybe? I don't really hear that".


The most likely explanation is that you have a better ear than the "people" to whom you're referring

To enter into a tangent, this reminds me of a Galileo story. It involved Galileo inviting clerics to view Jupiter's moons. The clerics came away saying they weren't there, using the following explanation... a) God doesn't make useless things, b) moons around a non-terrestrial planet have no use, therefore c) they can't really be there It could be that Maestro K, and definitely Boston Thayne, are more familiar with this story than I am.


----------



## Handel

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Hi, Handel!
> 
> Why do you treat the concerti grossi like solo concerti?
> To my knowledge the form of concerto grosso is not the one of a solo concerto (at least in theory), even if the Concertino group only consists of two violins (in op. 6 there's also a cello).
> 
> And I see that even great Haydn-fans won't nominate his violin concertos...
> 
> Regards,
> AVH.


The question asked was te 5 favorite violin concertos. Solo playing was not specified. So I thought concerto grossos could be included.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Chi_town/Philly said:


> It could be that Maestro K, and definitely Boston Thayne, are more familiar with this story than I am.


Thanks for your trust in my literacy and education, but I've never heard that one before! Good story.

For the record, I don't believe Jupiter's moons are there either.


----------



## Rod Corkin

Hope Daniel isn't reading this thread, open expressions of preference are frowned upon in this forum...

I think you should put concerti grossi into a category on its own, in which case Handel wins hands down.

If we are concerning ourselves with usual Classical period and beyond concept of the violin concerto - Beethoven's of course, and I leave you guys to squabble over the other 4 also-rans! But not the ponderous and lead-laden gypsy syrup that is usually made of this piece. There is really only a single recording of B's violin concerto as it should be on the market - that with Bruggen and the Orch of the C18th with soloist Zehetmair on the Phillips label. This is the only one that actually sounds like a Beethoven concerto!


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> It could be that Maestro K, and definitely Boston Thayne, are more familiar with this story than I am. [/SIZE]


Why, I didn't know that Maestro K was into astronomy, as well. 

(Is he?)


----------



## Saturnus

1. Hindemith
2. Brahms
3. Sibelius (I think it is equal to Brahms, except that Brahms has this obviously superior beginning of its second movement  )
4. Schnittke (viola concerto)
5. Beethoven


----------



## opus67

Okay, I think I have a list (which is bound to change)

Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Mendelssohn (Op.64)
Bach (A minor)
Dvorak

Felix and J.S. interchange places now and then.


----------



## World Violist

Here are mine in this order:

Sibelius
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Bruch (1)
Tchaikovsky

Sorry, Beethoven.


----------



## Rondo

In no particular order: Sibelius in d, Kabalevsky in C, Nielsen, Beethoven in D


----------



## opus67

Eric, you need a fifth.


----------



## Rondo

opus67 said:


> Eric, you need a fifth.


I couldnt decide between Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn  ,....so....a tie at 5, I suppose.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

To review: 

Chi_town/Philly____________Keemun_______________World Violist 
Brahms__________________Tchaikovsky____________Sibelius
Tchaikovsky_______________Brahms_______________Mendelssohn
Bruch 1__________________Dvorak________________Brahms 
Sibelius__________________Bruch 1________________Bruch 1
Prokofiev 1_______________Sibelius________________Tchaikovsky

and we've moved from an amiable duet to a well-integrated trio


----------



## Rondo

I see that both the Brahms and Bruch concerto's are pretty popular among the members here....gonna have to hear them sometime. Any recommended soloists/conductors?


----------



## Manuel

For those who might have listed Bartok's second concerto, here is a gift

Bela Bartok

Violin concerto Nº 2

Leonidas Kavakos, violin
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor. 2005

VIDEO - 393 Mb.

I'm sorry for the huge split.

http://rapidshare.com/files/42259521/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/42267664/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/42277166/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/42373551/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/42721583/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/42739250/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/42250160/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.007

http://rapidshare.com/files/42251237/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.008

Download all files and join with HJSplit.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Eric683 said:


> I see that both the Brahms and Bruch concerto's are pretty popular among the members here....gonna have to hear them sometime. Any recommended soloists/conductors?





Manuel said:


> I must have about 18 versions of Brahms' violin concerto...


In the case of the former, _that_ sounds like a job for Super Sr. M!

Consensus critical opinion (for whatever it's ever worth) recommends Heifetz.

Speaking for myself, though, I have the Francescatti/Bernstein NYPO version of Brahms (part of the Sony 'Royal Edition,' mated to Sibelius VC). For Bruch 1, I have Zukerman/LAPO/Mehta (Sony Essential, nee CBS Odyssey, nee Columbia Masterworks, mated to Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole_), and am most content with both discs.


----------



## Rondo

Chi_town/Philly said:


> In the case of the former, _that_ sounds like a job for Super Sr. M!
> 
> Consensus critical opinion (for whatever it's ever worth) recommends Heifetz.
> 
> Speaking for myself, though, I have the Francescatti/Bernstein NYPO version of Brahms (part of the Sony 'Royal Edition,' mated to Sibelius VC). For Bruch 1, I have Zukerman/LAPO/Mehta (Sony Essential, nee CBS Odyssey, nee Columbia Masterworks, mated to Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole_), and am most content with both discs.


Actually, I just got a CD with the Bruch piece. As I am unfamiliar with this composer, I got the first one I layed eyes on and it's Perelman/Jesus Lopez-Cobos. (Also has Scottish Fantasy.) Im really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Manuel

Chi_town/Philly said:


> In the case of the former, _that_ sounds like a job for Super Sr. M!


Heifetz... Agreed.








I'd go even further with Neveu, Oistrakh, *Haendel*, Kreisler, *Szigeti *and De Vito.

For Bruch 1st Kreisler is always a good choice.


----------



## opus67

opus67 said:


> Okay, I think I have a list (which is bound to change)
> 
> Tchaikovsky
> Beethoven
> Mendelssohn (Op.64)
> Bach (A minor)
> Dvorak
> 
> Felix and J.S. interchange places now and then.


A _slight_ change. 

Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Mendelssohn (Op.64)
Brahms
Bach (A minor)


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> A _slight_ change.
> 
> Tchaikovsky
> Beethoven
> Mendelssohn (Op.64)
> *Brahms*
> Bach (A minor)




Opus67, I am surprised! Pleasantly surprised to see Brahms on your list.


----------



## opus67

The Kool-Aid must have started to kick in.  It's very slow, though.


----------



## Gustav

Manuel said:


> For those who might have listed Bartok's second concerto, here is a gift
> 
> Bela Bartok
> 
> Violin concerto Nº 2
> 
> Leonidas Kavakos, violin
> Sir Simon Rattle, conductor. 2005
> 
> VIDEO - 393 Mb.
> 
> I'm sorry for the huge split.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42259521/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.001
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42267664/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.002
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42277166/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.003
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42373551/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.004
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42721583/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.005
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42739250/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.006
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42250160/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.007
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42251237/Bartok_Violinconcerto_2_Kavakos_2005VCD.mpg.008
> 
> Download all files and join with HJSplit.


thanks, that'll take me about only 30 hours to download. Why couldn't you upload them onto Mediafire.com?


----------



## opus67

Aside: I'll be downloading a Linux CD almost twice that size later tonight. Servers have been taking a huge hit since yesterday, so unless I use a torrent, I may need set the download time for 10 hours or something.


----------



## Manuel

Gustav said:


> thanks, that'll take me about only 30 hours to download.


You are welcome. In that performance the BPO, Leonidas Kavakos and S. Rattle really make honour to one of the best violin concertos.



Gustav said:


> Why couldn't you upload them onto Mediafire.com?


Did I ever say I was impeded to use Mediafire?
You should always look on the bright side. For example, you can use those 30 hours to learn manners.


----------



## Lisztfreak

I think I could list all the violin concerti I've ever heard (more than once on the radio):

Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Mendelssohn
Bruch (only the 1st and 2nd mvt)
Dvořák
Sibelius
Nielsen
Berg
Hartmann (Concerto funebre)
Janáček (a fragmentary concerto)
Elgar

I think that's all, unfortunately. Of those, I'm especially fond of Nielsen, Sibelius, Mendelssohn, Elgar and Bruch. Dvořák might fit among my favourites, too.


----------



## Manuel

Lisztfreak said:


> Bruch (only the 1st and 2nd mvt)


May I ask why not the third? It's strange you happen to know rare stuff like the Hartmann and the Janacek, but not the catching Finale from Bruch's first.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Because I got the music on a DVD with loads of classical music from a friend of mine, and there, for some reason, I found only the first two movements. I don't know who the performers are, either. But I'll have to buy a CD with the full concerto on it as soon as possible.

As for the 'rare stuff', I bought a CD because of the Berg's concerto (as I have been interested recently in the Second Viennese School), and on it came Hartmann and Janáček. I haven't heard for Hartmann before this, but now it seems he's a pretty notable composer - someone said he was the greatest German symphonist of the 20th century.


----------



## Rachmaninov

1)Mendelssohn Violin concerto
2)Bach double violin concerto in d minor
3)St Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccio for violin and orchestra
4)Beethoven violin concerto in D
5)Beethoven violin romance in G
6)Beethoven violin romance in F
7)Sibelius violin concerto in d minor


----------



## Guest

Definitely add Klaus Huber's violin concerto to my list of Bartok and Ligeti.

So I'm up to three, now. Who says I don't like violin concertos. At this rate, I'll have five by 2009 or so...!


----------



## Manuel

some guy said:


> Definitely add Klaus Huber's violin concerto to my list of Bartok and Ligeti.
> 
> So I'm up to three, now. Who says I don't like violin concertos. At this rate, I'll have five by 2009 or so...!


I don't know the Huber. Is it any good?


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> Is it any good?


Why would he add it to his list otherwise?


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Why would he add it to his list otherwise?


You do have a strong point there.


----------



## Guest

Ha ha, it's true!

Anyway, it's on a Wergo disc along with his _... inwendig voller Figur...._

I only have one other Huber--he's not very well recorded yet, even though he's one of the old crew (born in 1924). I think he gets performed fairly often, but those discs aren't coming out fast enough for me. (The other one is a _timpani_ release with Arturo Tamayo, who's making a reputation for himself as the premiere Xenakis interpreter.)

Klaus, just by the way, is not Hans, the late Romantic who wrote all those symphonies, and who IS well-represented on disc. Klaus is definitely made of sterner stuff. The music on these two CDs (and a couple of other pieces scattered about on other discs) is pretty consistently good. Enough so that I'm looking around for all the Huber (Klaus!) that I can find. Klaus is pretty distinctive, too. But if I had to, I'd say that you're likely to enjoy his stuff if you already like people like Ligeti and Lachenmann and Eckert. He doesn't really sound like any of those people. But they're each of them interested in making interesting and often quite noisy sounds and in using silence extensively. This often gets called "fragmented" but of course it's anything but. Silence, in these guys at least, is an integral part of the music. As it is in anyone's music, really. More ostentatious in these guys.

Going along the same path as the Sibelius fourth and much of Janacek, in that regard.


----------



## terotero

Hey, I see that no one favours Vivaldi's Four Seasons!


----------



## oisfetz

Don't forget the easterns:

Glazunoff - Miaskovsky's - Rakov's - Taneyev's Suite - Conus - Paul Juon - Tischenko - 
Anton Rubinstein - Gliere - Taktakishvilii - Kabalevsky - Shebalin ....


----------



## Manuel

terotero said:


> Hey, I see that no one favours Vivaldi's Four Seasons!


Quantity restriction. If you choose the Four Seasons, you only have room for one other concerto.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> Don't forget the easterns:
> 
> Glazunoff - Miaskovsky's - Rakov's - Taneyev's Suite - Conus - Paul Juon - Tischenko -
> Anton Rubinstein - Gliere - Taktakishvilii - Kabalevsky - Shebalin ....


Vainberg, Karaev, Khrennikov, Bunin, Knipper, Barsukov...


----------



## oisfetz

Lest hope FBI don't read mine and yours, or we would have dossiers as dangerous reds.


----------



## Moldyoldie

Bartok No. 2
Shostakovich No. 1
Sibelius
Brahms
Beethoven


----------



## SamGuss

From my limited Repitore and knowledge:

Brahms Violin Concerto in D Major
Beethoven Triple Concerto
Bach Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Brahms Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra
Stravinsky Violin Concerto in D


----------



## opus67

SamGuss said:


> Beethoven Triple Concerto
> Brahms Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra


*Buzzer* NOT ALLOWED! 

Listen to Tchaikovsky's. After that, you'll need only more concerto to complete your list.


----------



## SamGuss

opus67 said:


> *Buzzer* NOT ALLOWED!
> 
> Listen to Tchaikovsky's. After that, you'll need only more concerto to complete your list.


But they have violin in them...... 

Ok, I'll go find a couple other works to swap those out with violin only.


----------



## Badinerie

Not sure about the order but these are mine. 
1. Viextemps No 5
2. Saint Saens no 3
3. Arthur Bliss violin concerto
4. Bartok No 2
5. Stravinsky 

The Beethoven would be 6 if it were allowed!


----------



## World Violist

I was just recently at Cincinnati and saw Zukerman playing the Bruch g minor concerto with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra... it was AMAZING! I have got to get his recording of it...

Anyway, I'll update my list while I'm at it (in order):
1) Sibelius
2) Mendelssohn
3) Bruch 1
4) Brahms
5) Tchaikovsky


----------



## Harold75

Hey, I was wondering if anyone would recognize this melody from a violin concerto I heard on the radio. I know it's not from any of the famous concertos (Brahms, Beethoven, Bruch, etc.), so i guess it's kinda obscure. Lets just assume it's in C major, 4/4 time, small letters denote an octave higher, and hyphen means hold for an extra quarter note:
E | F E D E | F E F G | A B c d | c - d e
and then it repeats an octave higher with the solo violin. Anyone recognize this?


----------



## confuoco

1, Sibelius
2, Brahms,
3, Prokofiev No. 1
4, Mendelssohn
5, Bartok No. 2


----------



## confuoco

Rondo said:


> I see that both the Brahms and Bruch concerto's are pretty popular among the members here....gonna have to hear them sometime. Any recommended soloists/conductors?


Brahms concerto - only with David Oistrakh!!!...he was born for this concerto. In my opinion, this is the right way how to play Brahms. I have perfect recording with Oistrach, Czech Philharmonic and Pedrotti.


----------



## Lance

My favorites vary depending on my mood and current obsession of a particular piece lol but currently my five favorite Violin concertos are:

(In no particular order)

Concerto in A minor - Glazunov 
Concerto in D major - Tchaikovsky
Concerto in D minor - Richard Strauss
Concerto No. 8 - Charles de Bériot's
Symphonie Espagnole (might as well call it a vc lol) - Lalo


----------



## World Violist

Rondo said:


> I see that both the Brahms and Bruch concerto's are pretty popular among the members here....gonna have to hear them sometime. Any recommended soloists/conductors?


For the Bruch, there are quite a few really good recordings, though my favorites are Yehudi Menuhin's recording (I want to say from the '50s? His technical facility was dwindling then, but this performance was a throwback to his '30s self... with a slightly more skittering bow) and Pinchas Zukerman's recording with Zubin Mehta and the Israel Philharmonic for the orchestra's (and Zubin's, actually) 70th anniversary/birthday. Itzhak Perlman's is very good too, but I still prefer the aforementioned two over him.

Those are my choices for Bruch's g minor concerto...


----------



## oisfetz

About Bruch's first, my choice is Igor Oistrakh with papa conducting.


----------



## badenbaden

In no particular order

Brahms
Sibelius
Beethoven
Bartok No.2
Prokofiev No.1


----------



## Kezza

Sibelius
Shostakovich no.1
Tchaikovsky
Dvorak
Paganini No.1

Mendelsshon, Beethoven and Saint Saens no.3 are very close though.


----------



## bertalm

*No one mentioned Korngold's violin concerto!!*

One of the best Violin concertos is Korngold's violin concerto. Try it!!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mendelssohn...Violin Concerto
-2 Bruch...Violin Concerto
-3 Vivaldi...Four Seasons
-4 Bach...Double Concerto for Two Violins
-5 Tchaikovsky...Violin Concerto


----------



## Zombo

I thought this section wasn't meant for concertos?

#1 Sibelius (this one is unbeatable)
#2 Khachaturian
#3 Berg
#4 Bartok No. 2
#5 Walton

HM: Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich 1, Lalo, Penderecki 2, 梁山伯与祝英台, Elgar, Rubbra, Dohnanyi, Glass, Bruch 1, Hindemith, Korngold


----------



## Lang

1. Berg
2. Brahms
3. Elgar
4. Beethoven
5. Tchaikovsky


----------



## World Violist

Since I'm getting still more violin concerti to listen to, I might well keep updating this...

1- Elgar
1- Sibelius (tie)
3- Bruch #1
4- Shostakovich #1
5- Mendelssohn (kinda dropping off, but still holding in there somehow...)


----------



## Atabey

1-Shostakovich No.1
2-Tchaikovsky
3-Brahms
4-Sibelius
5-Beethoven


----------



## sbadman

*Favorite Violin Concertos*

I've read all the threads and no one mentions the most beautiful violin concerto (In my opinion, of course).. It's by Szymanowsy, the first concerto for violin and orchestra, and if you haven't heard it, you're in for an amazing experience. Luscious and dreamy.
My short list are:

Szymanowsky: First violin Concerto
Prokofiev: 2nd. Violin Concerto
Prokofiev: 1st. Violin Concerto
Hartmann: Concerto Funebre for violin and string orch.
Penderecki: Violin Concerto (intense)
(I also enjoy Brahms, Bartok's 2nd, Beethoven, Mendelsohn, Sibelius, Mozart, and Tchaikovsky's concertos)


----------



## Air

Tchaikowsky: Violin Concerto
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Saint Saens: Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso
Paganini: Violin Concerto - Definitely a thrill ride. Don't see why it hasn't gotten much support.
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto


----------



## Isola

Beethoven (and I'm going to see Janine Jansen playing it with Charles Dutoit conducting Philharmonia next Tuesday!!!)
Tchaikovsky
Brahms
Mendelssohn
Sibelius


----------



## jurianbai

Looks fun ! Here mine :

1. Paganini's Violin Concerto no.1 in D major, Op. 6 (1817)
2. Paganini's Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 1826 , La Campanella
3. Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
4. Brahm's Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 
5. Elgar's Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61


----------



## Air

I think Glazunov's violin concerto is one well worth mentioning.

Hilary Hahn:


----------



## mueske

1. Shostakovich Violin concerto no. 1 in A minor
2. Shostakovich Violin concerto no. 2 in C sharp minor
3. Tchaikovsky Violin concerto in D minor
4. Bruch Violin concerto no. 1 in G minor
5. Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in G, Op. 3 No. 3 (RV 310)


----------



## Herzeleide

1. Robert Saxon's

2. Robin Holloway's

3. Alban Berg's

4. Oliver Knussen's

5. Elliott Carter's.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, Yes, but there are others you should try:
Ottar Taktakisvilii
Miaskovsky
Kabalevsky
Bliss
Federico Elizalde
Joan Manen
Lalo (the concertos, not the Spanish)
Jëno Hubay (the 4 of them)
Vieuxtemps third
Karlowicz
Joseph Achron first
...and dozens more.


----------



## tahnak

*Five favourite violin concertos*

1. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovksy - D Major
2. Ludwig Van Beethoven - D Major
3. Johannes Brahms - D Major
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - A Major . K. 219 (No. 5)
5. Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - E Minor

Honourable mention for Max Bruch Violin Concerto No.1, Jean Sibelius and Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Habib

1. Prokofiev No.1
2. Bartok No.2
3. Sibelius
4. Walton
5. Tchaikovsky

Prokofiev's concerto turns the genre on its head. Its very lyrical and pensive, music that is up in the clouds. When finally the orchestra plucks up the courage to present a big theme in the final movement, the soloist simply ignores it and goes on playing like before. This acts to release the tension a bit, but thematically it doesn't really lead anywhere except the peaceful conclusion. His second concerto is nowhere near as interesting, but still worth a listen, particularly if you like something more conventional.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Habib said:


> Prokofiev's concerto turns the genre on its head.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Habib

*Prokofiev*

I think it does turn the genre on its head, compared to the others. It's definitely not a conventional concerto, it is less showy for the soloist, and the fact that the movements are slow - fast - slow is also different. Don't just disagree with what I say, tell me your reasons!

I also forgot to mention that the J.S. Bach, Bloch and Stravinsky concertos are also worthy of mention.


----------



## confuoco

Habib said:


> I think it does turn the genre on its head, compared to the others. It's definitely not a conventional concerto, it is less showy for the soloist, and the fact that the movements are slow - fast - slow is also different. Don't just disagree with what I say, tell me your reasons!


Yes, I agree there are several differencies and inovations in this concerto: 
1. as you say, really not showy concerto - symphonic structure, violin part is only like thread in the orchestral cloth
2. absence of traditional cedenza, only short double stop passage instead of it in the first movement 
3. return of the main theme of the first movement at the end of the work


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Habib said:


> I think it does turn the genre on its head, compared to the others. It's definitely not a conventional concerto, it is less showy for the soloist, and the fact that the movements are slow - fast - slow is also different. Don't just disagree with what I say, tell me your reasons!





confuoco said:


> *differencies and inovations* in this concerto:
> 1. as you say, really not showy concerto - symphonic structure, violin part is only like thread in the orchestral cloth
> 2. absence of traditional cadenza, only short double stop passage instead of it in the first movement
> 3. return of the main theme of the first movement at the end of the work


a. "it is less showy for the soloist"
b. "the movements are slow - fast - slow is also different"
c. symphonic structure
d. absence of traditional cadenza
e. return of the main theme of the first movement at the end of the work

These _innovations _can be found in Bruch's Serenade Op. 75, composed in 1900.


----------



## confuoco

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> These _innovations _can be found in Bruch's Serenade Op. 75, composed in 1900.


It is obvious from the name of the work, that it is not traditional violin concerto, so probably it is not good comparison. Serenede indicates lyrical and idylic mood and emphasis on melodic line. And it is also problematic to compare three movement structure with four movement one, the last movement of Serenade is marked Allegro energico e vivace - not so slow.

I don't assert Prokofiev Concerto No 1 is revolutionary work, but in the line of violin concertos (poems, fantasias, serenades, romances apart) it brings some fresh air.


----------



## Taneyev

Non traditional violin pieces similar concertos?
Josef Suk Sr.Fantasie
Sergei Taneyev Suite
Wilelhmj and Kreisler own arrangements of first movement of Paganini's op.6


----------



## ncherone

1. Berg
2. Sibelius
3. Brahms
4. Penderecki #2
5. Mendelssohn

Honorable Mention: Barber, Beethoven, and Shostakovich #1


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

confuoco said:


> It is obvious from the name of the work, that it is not traditional violin concerto, so probably it is not good comparison.


That's just tagging. It is a violin concerto anyway. Is it in four movements? Yes, like many _other _Violin Concertos. Think of those by Jeno Hubay, Anton Arensky, Henri Vieuxtemps and Ermanno Wolf Ferrari.



confuoco said:


> Serenede indicates lyrical and idylic mood and emphasis on melodic line.


Hmmm... Do you mean... as in Bernstein's Serenade? The last movement is quite... idylic, isn't it?
You shouldn't focus _that _much on _*labels*_, pal.



confuoco said:


> the last movement of Serenade is marked Allegro energico e vivace - not so slow.


Did you actually listen how this Serenade _ends_?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Taneyev said:


> Non traditional violin pieces similar concertos?
> Josef Suk Sr.Fantasie


I had that in mind too. I just got it in digital video from a contact in Europe; Istvan Zenaty plays the solo part.

I will add Lalo's Fantasie Norvegienne to Taneyev's list.


----------



## World Violist

Well, I notice we were talking about innovations in the concerto form, and I think Elgar had more of them than did Prokofiev. I mean, look at his own violin concerto: it too is cyclical, and while it has the traditional "fast-slow-fast" plot, it still takes liberties with that. The cadenza waits until the end of the whole piece (traditionally it's in the first movement) and it's *accompanied!* Then you have the cello concerto (off-topic, I know, but still relevant), which is in four movements, has no extended cadenzas anywhere in its more-than-half-hour length, is also cyclical, and the movement layout is "slow-fast-slow-fast." So if all you care about is innovation, Elgar is pretty high up there for his time. And such glorious music besides!


----------



## Taneyev

About Suk's Fantasie, I've an old and extremely rare recording by non less than Flesch. Why should he
wont to recorded such a nearly forgotten piece is a mistery.Very few recordings by Flesch exists, and all
of them are expensive collector's items.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

World Violist said:


> The cadenza waits until the end of the whole piece (traditionally it's in the first movement)


Just like in the Hubay concertos.



World Violist said:


> Then you have the cello concerto (off-topic, I know, but still relevant), which is in four movements, has no extended cadenzas anywhere in its more-than-half-hour length,


I believe Edouard Lalo and Dvorak had skipped the cadenzas in their own cello concertos, well before Elgar's. And since omitting cadenzas becomes in fact very common in the 19th century, we can't regard Elgar as being original. Actually, arranging the solo parts to be anywhere becomes normal: Sibelius adds two to the first movement of his violin concerto (the second, near the finale, is very polyphonic, as in a chorale) and one at the end of the second movement. Nielsen uses two cadenzas in his four movement concerto, or three if the opening counts.

The second movement of Lalo's concerto includes a large lively section leading to a _presto_, which is out of the regular structure.



World Violist said:


> which is in four movements, has no extended cadenzas anywhere in its more-than-half-hour length, is also cyclical, and the movement layout is "slow-fast-slow-fast." So if all you care about is innovation, Elgar is pretty high up there for his time. And such glorious music besides!


The second violin concerto by Benjamin Godard is built from one single motive, and is structured in four movements, the third of which could be regarded as a Scherzo.


----------



## Sid James

Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1 was innovative compared to other concertos by composers around that time that I know. Compare it to say, Bartok's and Stravinsky's concertos. I suppose Berg's concerto is also innovative, but I don't know it that well. I don't think it's very useful to bring up obscure Nineteenth Century pieces to compare to the Prokofiev because even if they predated him, they were not mainstream. I mean, this man was an iconoclast. He wanted more than any other composer (at least in his earlier years) to make a clear departure from the remnants of the Nineteenth Century that were still around in music around the time of the Russian Revolution. Maybe the Violin Concerto No. 1 is not the best example of this, but listen to his Scythian Suite (Alla and Lolly) or the Love for Three Oranges suite (or Piano Concerto No. 1) composed around the same time and you'll understand what I'm talking about. The conservative Glazunov walked out during the premiere of the former, he just said it was all jangled noise. I think in all of his music of that time he wanted to get away from the mainstream, and this he did achieve in the Violin Concerto No. 1 and the other works mentioned above.


----------



## Misakichi_mx

Wow that's a really tough question... I would have to say:

1. Beethoven
2. Sibelius 
3. Mendelssohn (this was a tough call, it's probably tied with the Tchaikovsky)
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Wieniawski Violin Concerto No. 1 (even with the less than stellar orchestration I just love listening to it, particularly the first movement)

I would give a special mention to Halffter's Violin Concerto, I think it's really not played enough, it's quite beautiful.

Oh by the way, has anyone noticed the beginning of the Dvorak Violin Concerto in A minor is essentially the same as the beginning for Beethoven's 9th? Not implying anything here since both works are completely different and it's just a very small part, but I thought it was curious...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Andre said:


> I don't think it's very useful to bring up obscure Nineteenth Century pieces to compare to the Prokofiev


You are clearly wrong here. If someone states Prokofiev was innovating when composing a cyclical themed concerto, and I direct his attention to Benjamin Godard's Concerto Romantique, I am not doing it_ just because_, but to prove him wrong.
These works I quote may not be familiar to you and they might not have been very popular in their time, but all of them contain resources which are being here attributed to Prokofiev's inventiveness and innovative skills.



Andre said:


> Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1 was innovative compared to other concertos by composers around that time *that I know*.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

It just came to my mind that Karl Goldmark's first violin concerto has the cadenza in the third movement.


----------



## Taneyev

And why the hell he never published his second???


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Taneyev said:


> And why the hell he never published his second???


Never published? I thought it just wasn't played. Do we currently have the score, at least?


----------



## Sid James

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> These works I quote may not be familiar to you and they might not have been very popular in their time, but all of them contain resources which are being here attributed to Prokofiev's inventiveness and innovative skills.


I appreciate your knowledge of the music repertoire but let's be honest, the works and composers you mention have been swept away by the tide of history compared to Prokofiev. It is true as the old saying goes "there is nothing new under the sun." No piece can be said to be 100% original, that's not possible. Sure there must have been similar pieces that preceded Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1. But if you place it in the context of his other works of the time - Scythian Suite, Love for Three Oranges, Visions Fugitives, Piano Concerto No. 1 - it is somewhat of an iconoclastic piece, compared to what mainstream composers were producing at that time. Here I must emphasise mainstream. What you seem to be doing is like comparing someone like Beethoven to Salieri. Sure, the latter must have inevitably had some comparatively innovative works. But he was swept away by the newer forces in music, which were represented by figures like Beethoven and Schubert.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Andre said:


> I appreciate your knowledge of the music repertoire but let's be honest, the works and composers you mention have been *swept away by the tide of history* compared to Prokofiev.


That's not being honest, that's being silly. This is how it goes: someone attributes Prokofiev the characteristic of being ahead of his time and bringing new ideas. I show here other composers had already done what is regarded as _original _and _groundbreaking_ and that's it. The thesis has been proven false, and it has nothing to do with the popularity they deserve or have managed to achieve.


----------



## Sid James

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I show here other composers had already done what is regarded as _original _and _groundbreaking_ and that's it.


You make a good point but I was simply comparing Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1 and his other works from around that time to what was composed by *mainstream* composers at the same time. He was an iconoclast and part of the avant garde - he wanted to make a complete break from what were the mainstream norms. He wasn't reacting to the works of obscure composers but to the mainstream. I don't think that there was any other composer who made such a complete departure (probably Stravinsky and Schonberg are exceptions). He made a commitment to changing the course of music generally, not just dabbling experimentations in one or two works but his whole output at that time. I'm not saying he was 100% original, no one could really be that. But he was committed to changing the way people approached music of particular genres, and perhaps the composers you mention had similar ideas, but I doubt that across their whole output they carried out this as consistently as Prokofiev.


----------



## Tal

1. Brahms.
2. Beethoven.
3. Barber.
4. Shostackovich.
5. Tchaicovsky.


----------



## jsmusicbox

I love playing viola.


----------



## Bach

Thomas Ades' violin concerto is spectacular.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Bach said:


> Thomas Ades' violin concerto is spectacular.


Although I have many versions of the work, I never really listened to it. I usually play again _Stanley Wolfe_'s violin concerto, which happens to precede Ades' in my compilations.


----------



## Bach

There is only one recording of Ades' concerto available, and that's only available through iTunes - so I'm not entirely sure how you managed to acquire many versions..


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Bach said:


> There is only one recording of Ades' concerto available, and that's only available through iTunes - so I'm not entirely sure how you managed to acquire many versions..


If you read carefully, you'll note I say the concerto plays right after Stanley Wolfe's, which hasn't even been recorded. That should tell you I can acquire many things other people can't.


----------



## Sid James

I'd also like to mention Edmund Rubbra's violin concerto of 1959. It is a largely dark and sombre work, with an emotionally melancholic slow movement and an upbeat folksy finale. Somewhat influenced by Shostakovich (especially in the first movement, where I think I heard a quotation of his DSCH signature theme) but also, as with other works by Rubbra, ispired by polyphonic church music. An interesting rarity.


----------



## livemylife

1) Sibelius
2) Bruch
3) Barber
4) Brahms
5) Tchaikovsky

Subject to change. ^^


----------



## jamzky

in no particular order:

walton
prokofiev's first 
bruch in g minor
bach in a minor
berg


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

1. Mendelssohn
2. Sibelius
3. Dvorak
4. Bruch
5. Tchaikovsky

And I also like:

Beethoven, Paganini, Saint Saens, Brahms


----------



## livemylife

It's weird that not a lot of people mentioned Barber. Is there a reason since I'm not a violinist myself??


----------



## handlebar

Barber
Moeran
Bax
Sibelius


Jim


----------



## Conor71

Another vote for Barber here :

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Barber
3. Sibelius
4. Khatchaturian
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## virus

beethoven
mozart
brahms
tchaikovsky
mendelson


----------



## Lisztfreak

Time to make some adjustments to my previous (long ago) post.

1. Shostakovich No.1
2. Beethoven
3. Nielsen
4. Sibelius
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## andruini

1. Brahms
2. Khachaturian
3. Glass
4. Stravinsky
5. Tchaikovsky

can't play any of them yet, though


----------



## confuoco

Lisztfreak said:


> Time to make some adjustments to my previous (long ago) post.
> 
> 1. Shostakovich No.1
> 2. Beethoven
> 3. Nielsen
> 4. Sibelius
> 5. Mendelssohn


Nielsen before Sibelius?? I should check it then.


----------



## Tapkaara

In no particular order:

Sibelius
Ifukube
Khachaturian
Bruch
Beethoven


----------



## Lisztfreak

confuoco said:


> Nielsen before Sibelius?? I should check it then.


Well don't take it for granted, it's very much subject to change, but yeah, there are points on which I like it a lot better (the introduction, for example). Although Sibelius is more directly romantic.


----------



## confuoco

Lisztfreak said:


> Well don't take it for granted, it's very much subject to change, but yeah, there are points on which I like it a lot better (the introduction, for example). Although Sibelius is more directly romantic.


I don't take it for granted because I can't imagine more beautiful violin concerto than one written by Sibelius, but still it is an interesting impulse. I know only Nielsen's Clarinet concerto and it is demanding work for soloist and for listener as well, but interesting.


----------



## Tapkaara

Nielsen's concerto is spiky and sassy, but it fails to really win me over. His is certainly not better than the Sibelius.


----------



## Air

confuoco said:


> I don't take it for granted because I can't imagine more beautiful violin concerto than one written by Sibelius


TCHAIKOVSKY

a popular concerto, yet so underrated. Saying that, I still *love* Christian Ferras's Sibelius.


----------



## Tapkaara

I'm gonna revise my list after thinking about it, and I'm gonna replace Bruch with the one by Philip Glass. So, my updated list in no particular order:

Sibelius
Ifukube
Khachaturian
Glass
Beethoven


----------



## confuoco

airad2 said:


> TCHAIKOVSKY
> 
> a popular concerto, yet so underrated. Saying that, I still *love* Christian Ferras's Sibelius.


Sibelius is more beautiful for me . If Tchaikovsky Violin concerto is underrated, then all works ever written are underrated.


----------



## Tapkaara

It's nice to see that the Sibelius is on many people's list, perhaps the majority of lists. It's always encouraging to see that the majority has such good taste!!


----------



## World Violist

confuoco said:


> Sibelius is more beautiful for me . If Tchaikovsky Violin concerto is underrated, then all works ever written are underrated.


The Tchaikovsky is ridiculously popular anyway. I never really cared for it. It sounds like a load of virtuoso sounds.

Sibelius is still with Elgar as my most favorite violin concerti.


----------



## Sid James

I just realised that I hadn't done this...

1. Prokofiev - No. 1
2. Henze - No. 1
3. Rubbra
4. Bloch
5. Sibelius - if only for the 1st movt.

Honorable mention to Tchaikovsky, Bartok (No.2), Stravinsky, Walton & Schoenberg.

(subject to change - I'm interested in hearing Penderecki's 2 concertos)...


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

My favourite has been Beethoven's for a long time. Franz Bruggen has a tremendous recording of it with Zehetmair on violin, highly recommended!

To all those who said 'Mendelssohn,' you should check out his earlier D Minor concerto for Violin & Strings. Definitely worth your time!


----------



## wisetankian

1. Sibelius Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47
2. Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor
3. Brahms Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77
4. Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E Minor 
5. Beethoven Violin Concerto in D Major

Damn, this is hard to narrow down to 5...I also like the Stravinsky, Prokofiev, and Paganini concerti...


----------



## Bobotox

All right here is my list:

1. Raff Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Rubinstein Violin Concerto
3. Bax Violin Concerto
4. Glazunov Violin Concerto
5 . Wieniawski Violin Concerto No. 2

Among others include Khachaturian, Vieuxtems 2, 5, 7, Nielsen, Aulin, Berwald, etc.


----------



## Aramis

1. Paganini No. 1
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Sibelius
4. Mendelssohn
5. Szymanowski No. 1


----------



## Air

Aramis said:


> 1. Paganini No. 1


 Throws up in the closest bathroom he can find...

no offense meant


----------



## Mirror Image

Almost impossible for me to pick just 5, so in no particular order:

1. Elgar - VC
2. Tchaikovsky - VC
3. Brahms - VC
4. Delius - VC
5. Barber - VC


----------



## Mirror Image

Air said:


> Throws up in the closest bathroom he can find...
> 
> no offense meant


 Good one!


----------



## Sid James

I actually don't mind the Paganini. I heard it on radio a while back. I mean, it's not among my favourites, but it's not a bad piece...


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Sibelius *manages to be my favourite despite it being a sore spot amongst his general oeuvre for me - id still like the middle movement to be more magical and cold - like the frst movements opening and less romantic - id put the bright warm climax from the first movement into it too to give it some balance but what do i know - i also cant be doing with the rumpty tumpty last movement - but then again thats only because its such a lovely work i always get picky
*
Bartok 2nd* - 1st is good too but only the 1st movement
*
Dvorak* - lovely but the romance for violin and strings is much more beautiful


----------



## Sid James

I'd like to add *Dohnanyi's* two concertos._ No. 1_ (1915) is more Romantic & Brahmsian, although the sound of gypsy fiddlers is never far away. _No. 2_ (1949-50) is a more eclectic work, with some modernist influences. The second one in particular should be part of the general repertoire, I think...


----------



## Lukecash12

Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Brahms
Prokofeiv
Dohnanyi 2nd (Strange that this thread just after you mentioned Dohnanyi's second)


----------



## cultchas

1) Berg -Violin Concerto 
2) Ginastera - Violin Concerto, Op. 30
3) Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
4) Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D major
5) Rozsa - Violin Concerto, op. 24
5) Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major
5) Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole (its a Concerto, no?)


----------



## Tapkaara

cultchas said:


> 1) Berg -Violin Concerto
> 2) Ginastera - Violin Concerto, Op. 30
> 3) Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
> 4) Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D major
> 5) Rozsa - Violin Concerto, op. 24
> 5) Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major
> 5) Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole (its a Concerto, no?)


The Rozsa concerto is one of my favs too. Not too many people know it.


----------



## jurianbai

I need more talks!

Among many listed above nobody mentioned Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto "Hungarian Style" yet, I think it's damn shred violin piece.

Wieniawski Concerto No.2 also impressive.

And don't forget the rest of Paganini e.g.Violin concerto No.4 where "inspired" Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## Isola

Tapkaara said:


> The Rozsa concerto is one of my favs too. Not too many people know it.


I second Rozsa concerto, gorgeous. My top five:

Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky 
Beethoven 
Brahms 
Dvorak


----------



## TWhite

I'll go with some of the usual suspects: 

Brahms: Concerto in D
Sibelius: Concerto in D
Beethoven: Concerto in D (sure is a popular key, LOL! For good reason, though, IMO.)
Berg: Violin Concerto
Korngold: Violin Concerto

Tom


----------



## Guest

Beethoven
Brahms
Mendelssohn
Bach


----------



## SatiesFaction

Tchaikovsky's definitely my favourite, partly because it was part of the first classical music concert I attended, partly because time's flow is suspended for 35 minutes everytime I hear it.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks for the various remarks about Rosza; will check it out.
Otherwise:

1) Pettersson 2 /Haendel,Blomstedt
2) Elgar /haven´t found the perfect recording yet. So far, I like the Igor Oistrakh (but it is slightly too slow), and the Chung/Solti.
3) Gubajdulina /Kagan,Rozhdestvensky
4) Schnittke 4 /unfortunately, none of the recordings I know of seem to have quite the same characteristics of my recorded radio-performance (in mono and poor sound) with Gyorgy Pauk and the conductor Lazarev.
5) Babayanian (but subject to change)


----------



## Huge

1. Sibelius
2. Beethoven
3. Shostakovich
4. Elgar
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## violinconcerto

Korngold
Szymanowski
Bartok
Verhoff ?
Klatt ?

But where can I buy e.g. Verhoff or Klatt, find only Samples, Verhoffs 1st is for me a Master Piece (I heard in the Radio some years ago) and the Concertos by Klatt are very interesting too (2nd and the 4th - only samples available (The 2nd was available on CD but no longer possibe to order) and the 4th there are only samples like (on www.semk.de etc.)


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Thanks for the various remarks about Rosza; will check it out.
> Otherwise:
> 
> 1) Pettersson 2 /Haendel,Blomstedt
> 2) *Elgar /haven´t found the perfect recording yet. So far, I like the Igor Oistrakh (but it is slightly too slow), and the Chung/Solti.*
> 3) Gubajdulina /Kagan,Rozhdestvensky
> 4) Schnittke 4 /unfortunately, none of the recordings I know of seem to have quite the same characteristics of my recorded radio-performance (in mono and poor sound) with Gyorgy Pauk and the conductor Lazarev.
> 5) Babayanian (but subject to change)


I have an old mono EMI recording with Menuhin playing violin and Elgar himself conducting - paired with Beatrice Harrison/Elgar performing the Cello concerto. I enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

1 - Brahms
2 - Sibelius
3 - Barber
4 - Dvorak
5 - Mendelssohn
6 - Prokofiev (both)


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius
Rózsa
Berg
Korngold
Aho


----------



## Head_case

Violin Concertos now listening to:

Szymanowski
Myaskovsky
Karlowicz
Shostakovich
Shebalin
Prokofiev
Mlynarski


































The Shebalin one is under appreciated. I picked it up for less than US$7 -










There's a review of it here too:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/May09/Rakov_RRC1310.htm


----------



## Bobotox

Vieuxtemps No 2 and 4
Raff No 1 and 2 (very underrated)
Rubinstein
Joseph Joachim 
Berwald


----------



## JAKE WYB

heard the rosza on radio 

souinds incredibly laboured and without focus - poor man's kodaly


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

1) Schönberg
2) Brahms
3) Beethoven
4) Tchaikovsky
5) Berg


----------



## Tarantella

Prokofiev 1 & 2
Stravinsky
Sibelius
Szymanowski 1
Tishchenko 2


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

my favorites are
Brahms
Dvorak
Saint Saens 2nd
Bruch 1st
Bruch 2nd (Bruch started this concerto with a slow movement of poignant tragedy and lyricism).


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

confuoco said:


> Sibelius is more beautiful for me . If Tchaikovsky Violin concerto is underrated, then all works ever written are underrated.


Tchaikovsky's violin concerto is utter crap.


----------



## starry

I don't like the Dohnanyi 2nd so much except for the adagio which I found had more memorable ideas for me.


----------



## DeusEx

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Tchaikovsky's violin concerto is utter crap.


So thought Auer.

Auer: 0, Tchaikovsky: 1


----------



## afterpostjack

1. Bach A minor
2. Bach E major (It's really close to the A minor, the first movement is probably the best in his repertory (IMO), but the other movements lack in comparison to the A minor concerto's)
3. Bach BWV 1043
4. Bach BWV 1052
5. Haven't listened enough to other composer's violin concertos, probably this will be Mendelssohn or Tchaikovsky or <insert random great composer here>.


----------



## gurthbruins

I also think a bit of cheating is in order here:

1. Mozart's Simfonia Concertante (E flat I think it is)
2. Bach's Double Concerto in D minor
3. Sibelius
4. Beethoven (these are meant to be favourites, but this work is too great to leave out)
5. Any of Bach.


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn
Brahms
Bruch
Sibelius
Berg


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't have 5 to name, but...

I recently heard a recording of the Glazunov Violin Concerto with Michael Rabin. I honestly think it one of the best interpretations I've yet heard: the slight tempo changes were very effective, and it had a very lyrical yet sensible tone to it. I don't consider this a "schmaltzy" concerto.


----------



## jurianbai

some more less heard concertos I found lately:

Jeno Hubay's 1st and 2nd
Dohnanyi's 1st and 2nd
Bloch's
Lees's
charles Stanford's
Arensky's


----------



## thatperson

Barber
Prokofiev 1
Shostakovich 1
Brahms
Ligeti


----------



## Lukecash12

1) Tchaikovsky
2) Brahms
3) Paganini no 5
4) Casella's Paganininia
5) Schnittke's Cadenza over one of Beethoven's concertos (can't remember which of Beethoven's concertos it was)


----------



## Niebolaz

1. Bartok's 2nd - I actually find it more tuneful and melodic than most of the romantic ones (Tchaikovsky's, Brahms' etc.), which still surprises me..
2. Prok's 1st and 2nd - I like the 2nd more, mainly because of the 'spanish' mov.
3. Janacek's 'Wanderings of the Little Soul' - only 11 min long, but I love every single thing by this man.
4. Bruch's 'Scottish Fantasy' - perhaps nothing too original, but bursting with oh so much joy.


----------



## pekingduck

Beethoven
Bruch #1
Mendelssohn
Bach #1


----------



## anshuman

I think violin concertos(for that matter all concertos) should be classified in two categories: one that have a great solo part and others where the violin is obbligato. I consider Beethoven's Violin concerto as one of those supreme creations(there must be others but my knowledge is not exhaustive) which transcends these categories. With the onset of Romanticism it seems that the balance between the solo part and the orchestral was difficult to maintain. The composers that best reflect this balance are Mozart and Beethoven although in Mozart's time the orchestral part had not acquired enough prominence to upset the aforesaid balance.


----------



## jhansen_violin

Hello all! I'm new here, so hopefully my first post won't turn too many heads ("The Exorcist" style). My eyes caught this discussion, and I couldn't resist trying to answer this impossible question.
My top 5 favorite violin concertos are (today anyway):

1. Shostakovich No. 1
2. Brahms
3. Prokofiev No. 1
4. Wieniawski No. 1
5. Sibelius

Hmm, looks like Beethoven didn't make it on here today! Oh my! The truth is, while Beethoven is definitely a masterpiece (no doubt about that) it is nice for a change now and again. I think there needs to be a separate list of "favorite to play" and "favorite to listen to".


----------



## Bobular

I don't really care for violin concertos that much (I was a cellist) but here is my list for what it's worth:

1. Shostakovich No. 1
2. Shostakovich No. 1
3. Shostakovich No. 1
4. Shostakovich No. 1
5. Shostakovich No. 1

It is simply amazing.


----------



## Nix

I have yet to listen to all of the major violin concertos, but so far my favorite are:

Beethoven
Brahms
Bach a minor
Barber
Elgar

(the major ones I haven't heard yet include: Shostakovich, Prokofiev 1, Tchaikovsky... gotta get to those Russians).


----------



## Bix

Nix said:


> (the major ones I haven't heard yet include: Shostakovich, Prokofiev 1, Tchaikovsky... gotta get to those Russians).


Well im a mega fan of the russians - they are well worth a try


----------



## Bix

mine would have to be

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Bruch 1
3. Mendelssohn
4. Sibelius
3. Dvořák


----------



## Charon

I haven't heard the entire standard repertoire of violin concertos, let alone multiple performances of each. But from what I have heard, and in no particular order:

1. Mozart #3
2. Brahms
3. Mendelssohn
4. Bach "Double"
5. Sibelius

Honorable mentions to the other Mozart concertos, Bruch #1, Tchaikovsky and Stravinsky.

I should give another listen to Beethoven's... Haven't heard it in a long time, and I don't think I "got" it the first time through.


----------



## Nix

Charon said:


> I should give another listen to Beethoven's... Haven't heard it in a long time, and I don't think I "got" it the first time through.


It's a big work, which can make it a little difficult. The quickest way to get into it I think is to start with the 3rd movement and work backwards.


----------



## JAKE WYB

Sibelius
Shostakovich
Ligeti
Bartok 2
Prokofiev 1

For me the sibelius is the only one of the romasntic warhorses that hasnt worn its appeal away - though mendelssohn, brahms and tchaikovsky and dvorak are as great and well done, they seem faded and fusty after many listens but sibellius has retained a freshness like his better works seem to do better than anyone elses. Also the expression and sound world of the other 20th century ones on my list is too electric and full of vitality that they couldnt ever fade.


----------



## TSHare

well Amade Van Haydn, group me along with the others who like the "great kitschy romantic concertos." But I do not care for the Bruch #1, or Bruch in general.

1. Brahms
2. Shostakovich 1
3. Beethoven
4. Mendelssohn
5. Sibelius/Tchaikovsky (unbreakable tie)


----------



## jurianbai

after a year of dig in intensively into the genre here my conclusion :

favorite 5 Violin Concertos
1. *Sibelius*, most complete ever written (hiperbol intended). has every element to make it the perfect violin concerto, the intro, the orchestration, plot, virtuosity and beautiful melody.

the rest are harder to choose...
2. Saint saens no.2 
3. Vaughan Williams's Academica
4. Mendelssohn's E minor
5. Paganini's no.2


----------



## Webernite

Mendelssohn's probably my favorite. I love the Mozart concertos, too. Below them, Sibelius and both of Prokofiev's.

I used to love the Bach concertos, especially the Double, but they've lost their appeal somewhat. Too Italian.


----------



## Olias

Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, and Brahms.


----------



## Ravellian

I have not heard that many, but of the ones I have, here are the ones I enjoy the most:

1. Mendelssohn
2. Bruch I
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Brahms double
5. Dvorak

Have not heard any 20th century violin concertos however.


----------



## Aramis

1. Szymanowski No. 1
2. Karłowicz 
3. Sibelius
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Can't think of another that I would love as much as these so I'll left 5th spot empty


----------



## alexandrew

jurianbai said:


> 1. *Sibelius*, most complete ever written (hiperbol intended). has every element to make it the perfect violin concerto, the intro, the orchestration, plot, virtuosity and beautiful melody.


100% agree. I think it's almost my favorite piece right now.

for the rest it seems lyk there's too many to choose from... but:

2)shostakovich 1
3)tchaikovsky
4) saint-saens 3
5) bach 1

mozart 4th probably comes 6th


----------



## starthrower

Shostakovich no.1
Alban Berg
Schoenberg
Bartok no.2
Kurt Weill


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn
Brahms
Shostakovich 1
Sibelius
Berg


----------



## starthrower

I have to add Henri Dutilleux's concerto. Romantics will most likely hate it.
Recommended to modernists.


----------



## Llyranor

Not really in order, but I'd say:

- Sibelius
- Brahms
- Bruch's 1st
- Mozart's 4th
- Barber (I'm not really too fond of the 3rd movement, but the 2nd movement is possibly my favorite violin movement out of all the picks)

I really like Beethoven's as well, but not sure which one I'd displace if I were to try to fit it in.


----------



## Couchie

Sibelius
Prokofiev No. 1
Shostakovich No. 1
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Elikwit

*Tchaikovsky's Concerto for Violin in D major*

Anyone knows what is considered the best recording of this piece? Either in CD or DVD? Thanks a lot!


----------



## claroche

Brahms
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Barber
Adams (John C)

On an aside, I've never understood the immense appeal of the Beethoven concerto. It's good, and I am a major Beethoven listener, but I've never been drawn in the same way most of the rest of his oeuvre draws me in.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*this is the kind of thread*

to put whatever...nobody will read you.

1. Alban Berg, in memory for an angel
2. Schönberg
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Bartòk, no. 2
5. The yellow submarine.

Martin


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## katot25

Szymanowski Violin concerto No 1 , 2


----------



## katot25

Bela Bartók Violin concerto No 1,2


----------



## katot25

Alban Berg Violin concerto „Dem Gedenken eines Engels”


----------



## katot25

Dmitri Shostakovich Violin concerto No 1


----------



## katot25

Etc ........


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Look at this!*

This is caviar for people who like the violin.

http://www.amazon.com/David-Oistrak...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1294860888&sr=1-2

17 CDs! and Oistrach!!!!!

Martin


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Lance said:


> Symphonie Espagnole (might as well call it a vc lol) - Lalo


In fact, I'm pretty sure most call it a violin concerto.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Isola said:


> Beethoven (and I'm going to see Janine Jansen playing it with Charles Dutoit conducting Philharmonia next Tuesday!!!)
> Tchaikovsky
> Brahms
> Mendelssohn
> Sibelius


I wish _I_ could see Janine Jansen perform the Mendelssohn concerto live. But for now, whatever, as I am currently listening to a recording of her playing that concerto with the BBC Symphony Orchestra. Good enough right now.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Habib said:


> *Mendelssohn's* concerto turns the genre on its head. QUOTE]
> 
> There. I corrected your statement to make it more accurate.


----------



## sungry

1. Walton : The sonority and emotional roller coaster this provides to me get me every time. (James Ehnes)
2. Barber : one of the finest examples of the (underrated) Germanic-American composer.. This is a superb concerto as many would agree. (James Ehnes)
3. Brahms : Need I say more? (Gil Shaham)
4. Tchaikovsky : Surprisingly came at me very recently although have known this for a very long time. (James Ehnes)
5. Sibelius : A piece that turned me to listening to classical music again when I was 15. So I am biased although I don't listen to the piece as much these days (Kyoung Wha Chung)


----------



## hpowders

My favorites are:

Sibelius
Bartok No. 2
Prokofiev No. 2
Berg
Mozart No. 4


----------



## omega

Today's top 5

 *Sibelius*
 *Beethoven*
 *Lalo*, _Symphonie Espagnole_
 *Mendelssohn*
 *Bartok*, _Violin Concerto n°2_


----------



## aajj

I am impressed at how many people can narrow to five. I can't!

18th & 19th Centuries:
1, Mendelssohn
2. Brahms
3. Mozart No. 5
4. Bach No. 1 (BMW 1041)
5. Bruch No. 1 (the only other piece i've heard by Bruch is the 2nd concerto and i did not think much of it)

Honorable Mentions: 
Mozart Nos. 3 & 4. 
Bach No. 2 (BMV 1042)

If i can include Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin & Viola, i prefer it to _all _of the above except Mendelssohn and maybe Brahms. Also, love the Bach for Two Violins and (cheating further) Brahms' for Violin & Cello.

20th Century (i have nothing for our current century, though Corigiiano's "Red ViolIn" Concerto is pretty good):
1. Bartok No. 2
2. Prokofiev No. 1
3. Berg
4. Prokofiev No. 2
5. Stravinsky or Sibelius

Honorable Mentions:
John Adams
Kurt Weill (Violin & Winds)
Shostakovich No. 1
Schoenberg
Bartok No. 1
Lutoslawski (Chain 2 'Dialogue' for Violin & Orchestra)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Paganini #2
Elgar
Adès ("Concentric Paths")
Bruch

I know, it's 6. Five is impossible.


----------



## Dim7

I find all romantic era violin concertos besides Mendelssohn's hopelessy rambly and aimless. Sibelius is a good example - starts in a cool, mysterious way but then degenerates to pointless virtuosity...


----------



## Vaneyes

Warhorses, old and not so old, have been laid to rest. 

"Fave Five" currently are (drumroll, please)...Gubaidulina 1 & 2, Ligeti, Penderecki 2, Schnittke 4.


----------



## aajj

MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven
> Mendelssohn
> Paganini #2
> Elgar
> Adès ("Concentric Paths")
> Bruch
> 
> I know, it's 6. Five is impossible.


Yeah, Adès is really fine and little known. Sorta wish i'd included it on my list.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Warhorses, old and not so old, have been laid to rest.
> 
> "Fave Five" currently are (drumroll, please)...Gubaidulina 1 & 2, Ligeti, Penderecki 2, Schnittke 4.


Would you like to say more about the last two there? I listened to a lot of Schnittke's oeuvre a few months ago, and, although it could've just been an "off day" for me, I found his violin concerti to actually be on the less memorable side of his work.

Penderecki, on the other hand - well, I haven't even heard that one. But his neo-romantic period can be very hit or miss. I love, say, the piano concerto, the seventh symphony, the concerto grosso, and whatnot, but have had less luck with some other works. Can't recall any impression whatsoever of his 5th symphony, for instance.

I ask you to say more, of course, because I love both composers, but am simply all too aware that they weren't perfect.


----------



## mtmailey

*Great list*


Tchaikovsky 
Dvorak
Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Elgar
Sibelis
Taylor


----------



## SixFootScowl

So far I have only heard five violin concertos: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and the three of Saint-Saëns. But my newly arrived 10-CD Fricsay set has two violin concertos: Stravinsky and Tchaikovsky. I have yet to listen to them.


----------



## starthrower

Ligeti
Gubaidulina
Britten
Dutilleux
Henze No.2


----------



## Heliogabo

Nothing new.
Brahms
Alban Berg
Sibelius
Schoenberg
Bartok 1


----------



## Vaneyes

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you like to say more about the last two there? I listened to a lot of Schnittke's oeuvre a few months ago, and, although it could've just been an "off day" for me, I found his violin concerti to actually be on the less memorable side of his work.
> 
> Penderecki, on the other hand - well, I haven't even heard that one. But his neo-romantic period can be very hit or miss. I love, say, the piano concerto, the seventh symphony, the concerto grosso, and whatnot, but have had less luck with some other works. Can't recall any impression whatsoever of his 5th symphony, for instance.
> 
> I ask you to say more, of course, because I love both composers, but am simply all too aware that they weren't perfect.


Sometimes particular performances can open up a work for the listener. For Penderecki 2 it was Mutter, and for Schnittke 4 it was Kremer. Bon chance!:tiphat:


----------



## csacks

To me, and being as conservative as possible with my taste, the list includes
1) Beethoven
2) Saint Saens 3
3) Bruch 1
4) Brahms
5) Tchaikovsky

The list of a regular 86 years old guy (BTW I am "only" 49). But, we can not decide about our preferences. These are my honest favorites


----------



## Chronochromie

In order:
Sibelius
Berg
Glazunov
Mendelssohn
.
.
.
.
.
Brahms


----------



## Xaltotun

1) Schumann
2) Sibelius
3) Beethoven
4) Brahms
5) Dvorak


----------



## Leonius

Haven't heard many violin concertos, but I thoroughly enjoy:

Beethoven
Bruch in G Minor
Mozart in G Major


----------



## Tristan

My favorites:

1) Tchaikovsky
2) Saint-Saëns #3
3) Mendelssohn
4) Paganini #3
5) Paganini #1

Beethoven's is close in the list, as is Bruch's #1.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Brahms
2. Beethoven
3. Bartok 2
4. Stravinsky
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## KenOC

Gramophone has a new article on the top-ten concertos, with recommended performances.

http://tinyurl.com/nrj5jtc


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- Violin and Orchestra
Nono- La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura for violin and tape
Adams- Dharma at Big Sur for electric violin and orchestra
Stravinsky- Violin Concerto
Mozart- Sinfonia Concertante for violin, viola, and orchestra
Berg- Violin Concerto
Ligeti- Violin Concerto
Schoenberg- Violin Concerto
Feldman- Violin and String Quartet (it counts you nitpickers: the violin is detached from the string quartet and has a clear solo part)
Beethoven- Violin Concerto

BTW this list is not ranked.


----------



## Polyphemus

KenOC said:


> Gramophone has a new article on the top-ten concertos, with recommended performances.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nrj5jtc


Gramophone must be regarded with some suspicion in the current climate. Once the undisputed bible of music lovers in the glory days of the magazine. It has gradually become an instrument for generating cash flow rather than serving its core function, the unbiased review of discs on offer.


----------



## maestro267

There are a few I have yet to hear. For example, I really want to hear the Shostakovich and Penderecki concertos (2 each). However, right now my 5 favourites are:

Elgar
Britten
Tishchenko 2
Maw
Tchaikovsky


----------



## JACE

Not ranked; alphabetical order:
*************************
Beethoven 
Brahms
Prokofiev No. 1
Shostakovich No. 1
Sibelius


----------



## musicrom

Sibelius
Mendelssohn
.
.
.
Mozart 5
Goldmark
Glazunov

For whatever reason, I'm not a huge fan of the Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, and Bruch concerti. I used to like them, but now from those 3, I can only sometimes listen to the Tchaikovsky without being annoyed at some point, if I'm in the right mood. There are other violin concertos that I think I'd like a lot (Shostakovich, Prokofiev), but I don't know them well enough yet to have them in my top 5.


----------



## Sashimi

Korngold and Glass are my favorites


----------



## GodNickSatan

Prokofiev's violin concertos don't get enough mention. Both incredible works, right up there with the best.


----------



## donnie a

My favorites are:

1. Mendelssohn (by a long shot)
2. Brahms
3. Bach double concerto (or is that cheating?)
3. Beethoven
4. Tchaikovsky

Some other favorites are all the Mozarts, the Wieniawskis, the Schumann, the Bruch, and the Elgar. I've never cared much for the Sibelius, for some reason, nor the Stravinsky.


----------



## Avey

No official rankings, but I do have a comment on the recent 2015 posts. Little (to no) acknowledgement of Elgar and Barber. Certainly there are hundreds of worthy violin concerti to choose from, but amongst the more popular composers, surprised to see this little support. Especially among people who like Elgar, or just _big_, expansive Romantic works, his concerto is often looked past. Is it that people find it too meandering, long? Lack of speed? Never figured it out.

Two dramatically different works, too. Oh, and Elgar's is in _B Minor_, so that should excite at least one person around here.


----------



## Pyotr

1. Paganini #2
2. Brahms
3. Mozart #5
4. Schumann
5. Bach Double


----------



## 20centrfuge

Today I'm gonna say:

Barber
Prokofiev 1
Rautavaara
Mendelssohn
Shostakovich


----------

